# Poll: What is your favorite type of shotgun action?



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

This may have already been done, but I don't remember seeing it, so here goes: What type of shotgun action do you prefer for most of your shotgunning needs? While I have pump, single shots, semiautos, and side by side doubles, my favorite has to be the side by side. I have taken a truckload of small game with my Stevens 311 12 gauge, and my Stoeger uplander in 16 gauge is a dream to carry! So how about it?


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

Mr. 16 Gauge,

Good Idea for a poll... I thought about doing it a while ago but never got around to it.
My vote went for the over/under. Ever since I purchsed mine last year I haven't liked another gun as well. And it sure made sporting clays alot easier (but still extemely difficult) not having to pump


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I have to say the one I prefer is a pump as that is what I have the most of and use. The first shotgun of my very own was a Fox 16 gauge (I was 16 at the time). Although it was a great gun, I never liked it. The problem was it never really fit me right. I ended up trading it for my first model 12 a couple of years later. I have used pump guns ever since.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Semi-automatic!


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

O/U
My favorite is my 16 Ga Citori Lightning. Maybe someday I'll figure out how to shoot the double triggers on my 20 ga. Fox Sterlingworth. But until then.......


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey Trout!
Only 3 shotguns?! I thought you said you were a bird hunter?!

Trust Me I am working on #4 this summer. 
Signed, trout


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

I have semi-autos and U/O, and I have to say for Waterfowl (Geese) I really like haveing that 3rd shell in the early season . my vote went for the Semi-autos


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Voted semi-auto but still love a single shot!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I have a 1178 special purpose 12ga. turkey gun and everything else is left to the SKB 20 O/U


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I like the my 12 ga. over & under for pheasant, rabbit, waterfowl and sometime grouse but I also like the 20 ga. single shot for grouse. I haven't used my 12 ga. pump or side by side in ages.


----------



## badcast (Mar 11, 2000)

If my sons would let me I'd trade a couple of pumps for another SxS. Have two now. Just got a .410. Can't wait to bunny and bird hunt with it. (Birds as in quail and partridge) I'd keep my O/U, too. But the boys like the pumps. I keep telling them if they could hit what they shoot at they wouldn't need but 2 shots.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Well, since my favorite things to hunt are grouse and woodcock, my favorite shotguns are 20 ga doubles. SxS's of course. To me they just carry the best in the woods and are the prettiest to look at as well.

Oh, I keep a couple of 12 ga autos for the big stuff- turkeys, deer, geese and for wild cockbirds out West. But my favorites are the side by sides. 

Natty B.


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Overal and for Upland Hunting, I prefer my Franchi Veloce 20ga O/U. It's nice and light for those long walks in the field. I also inherited a Weatherby 28ga O/U that my grandfather used to use for woodcock. Not a bad gun either.

For waterfowl, you can't beat the semi-auto. Here I rely on my Benelli M1 Field, 12ga. I also have fun with my Benelli Nova Pump.

Maybe for Christmas Santa will cooperate and bring me that S/S I've had my eye on. Then maybe, my collection will be complete.


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm up to 4 shotguns and probably will always will be on the lookout for another. (Same with drivers and putters)

My favorite is a 16 ga Springfield Arms SxS from my grandfather. The two I use the most are 12 and 20 ga O/U. For duck hunting in the swamp I use an old 870.

Next up is a 20 ga Aya SxS.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I have two pumps, two side by side, and two single shots. I voted for single shot (other), but it depends on the situation. Deer hunting...I want my 870 pump, duck hunting...I want my 12 gauge side by side, rabbit hunting...I want my single shot .410 or 16 gauge side by side.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

My favorite rabbit gun is my bennelli M1 field.


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

while i have pumps&singles,am partial to my stevens 5300
side by side in 16ga.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i love my single shot .410 for rabbit and squirrel. for bird hunting i use my trusty old mosseberg 500.


----------



## GSP2 (Aug 6, 2003)

I have a few Auto's in 20, 16 and 12 Ga, a Browning Side by side but my favorite bird gun has become my O/U 20ga.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Pump action. Less chances of jamming in my opinion.


----------



## Joe_G (Feb 7, 2002)

I like my Remington 1100 12 Gauge semi auto the best. The gas operated recoil absorber really keeps me on target for the 2nd & 3rd shots, if needed......The one I have was purchased new in 1976, and is just as reliable today as the day I bought it.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll say pump for sure. I grew up on a incredibly light 75 year old, Ithaca 16 gauge pumps with one of those "dial a duck" chokes on the end. You could pump that thing with 1 finger! I've found that I can get off 3 shots with my 870 as fast as a semi auto, it just feels right, I can't use anything else.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I love my Mossberg 835 pump that I bought last year. Bought it for turkey, use it for upland as well. It's lightweight enough for me to carry in the field all day no matter what I am targeting. Change the choke and I am ready to go. 

I don't mess around with shotguns for deer in Michigan, but if I do go to Iowa, this is the gun I will bring.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

I too wil have to go with the old Ithaca model 37 in 16 gauge.
I have two of them, just took one to the gunsmith to have the barrel cut down to 24" for my son. Both have the adjustable Poly-Choke on the end of the barrel. These guns are really light, and a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Chris391 (Feb 15, 2004)

Well Since I only have one shotgun (for now) my semi auto Beretta 391 field is my favorite. I plan on buying a Benelli Nova pump before duck season. Love to own a O/U but, kinda out of my price range for now.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

I voted pump gun because that is what I've carried the most and been successful with. My first pump was a used Stevens Model 67, which I still own. Just last year bought a Mossberg Model 500 mostly because when I picked it up it felt just right for bird hunting. Did just buy a single shot Ultra Slug Hunter,from what I've read here and elsewhere, very accurate. All in 20 gauge....Scott


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

870 wingmaster....my favorite.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

up until 3 yrs ago it would've been my 11-87 auto, but ever since I got my citori o/u, the only time my auto comes out is for turkey season...


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I have only been using one shotgun for all my waterfowl and upland bird hunting for the past 15 years: a 12 guage, Browning Citori with 26" barrels. When I got engaged to my wife she got a half carrot diamond and I got my Citori. They were both priced at about $800 new at the time. I think I got the better end of the deal.


----------

